# Tugs from Maassluis (SMIT!)



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

Many beautiful photos here: http://hvm.collectiebank.nl/beeldbank/start/archieven5?fc=browse&query=sleepboten
The text is in Dutch.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

The happy days of July 1945, with the crowds welcoming the return of the tugs, from allied war service, is interesting. Lots of good stuff.


----------

